# Logiciel OS X pour voir webcam sur MSN



## zarathoustra (5 Mai 2008)

Hello tout le monde,

Je me pose une question un peu farfelue, et j'arrive pas à trouver une réponse dans les forums, 
donc je fais appel à vous.
Savez vous s'il est possible d'avoir un logiciel pour mac osx qui permette de voir en web cam des utilisateurs pc qui utilisent msn ?

Merci d'avance, S.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Je me pose une question un peu farfelue, et j'arrive pas à trouver une réponse dans les forums,
> donc je fais appel à vous.
> ...



ben oui,

amsn ou mercury messenger. A condition bien sûr, que les utilisateurs pc de msn possèdent une webcam.
et c'est pas les réponses qui devaient manquer dans les forums.


----------

